# S&w .38



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

OK, I have a crappy holster and I hate it.

I don't know much about holsters and my husband has a good one for his Glock but they don't make one in the same brand that I can find for my S&W.

What would you recommend?

I have seen nice leather ones....mostly for a larger pistol but I am not sure the brand or anything.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that Galco makes the best ready-made, off-the-shelf leather holsters, belts, and accessories in the US.
Click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with Steve's statement. I like my Stinger Belt Holster from them for a snubby. But they have many options. Are you looking to carry OWB or IWB?


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

not sure of the OWB or IWB...I would like one for both...one for the range and one for daily.

I guess one of each


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

OK, my 'Girl' just came out!

They have some sweet carry purses too!

Sorry, I know this is a 'man's game' but us girls like to carry in heals too.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I believe that Galco makes the best ready-made, off-the-shelf leather holsters, belts, and accessories in the US.
> Click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters


Agreed - excellent quality and good prices.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I do not like Galco's IWB for snubbies as well, personally. But that is me. I made a kydex for IWB that I like. 
The purse idea is good of you get a dedicated purse, but I am not a fan of off body carry. There are ways to carry in heals on body too (look at cornered cats link to the Women's Holster Fashion Show last summer for ideas on holsters that women like, also)


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Steve's right about Galco quality. First rate. But as to purse carry, I have to ask you what a firearms instructor asked a woman friend of mine: will you have your purse in your hand or on your shoulder_ all the time?_


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

Look at Don Hume Holsters and El Paso Saddlery. Good variety of holsters at reasonable prices.


----------

